# WHAT CAN THIS BE?



## LILIWEN (Mar 11, 2005)

I AM 4 WEKKS AND ABOUT 5 DAYS PREGNANT AND THIS MORNING I WENT TO THE LOO AND ON MY KNICKERS WAS A BLACK BLOB.  VERY SMALL , PROBABLY ABOUT 0.1MM IF THAT, BLACK , QUITE HARD AND LOOKED LIKE A SEED.  WHEN I SQUASHED IT, WHAT LOOKED LIKE PUSS CAME OUT.  AM I MAD TO THINK THAT IT COULD HAVE BEEN THE BABY?  I AM WORRIED BECAUSE MY HCG LEVEL WAS ONLY 104 YESTERDAY AND 35 4 DAYS BEFORE THAT.

WHAT COULD IT HAVE BEEN?


----------



## Ruth (Aug 6, 2004)

Foetus would still be too small to see with naked eye, unsure what it was but would suggest you ask for further hcg levels to monitor things closely.
Levels show a possible ongoing pregnancy as they are doubling as they should between every 48 and 72 hours.

Ruth


----------

